# Craigslist



## Jim Newt (Apr 5, 2013)

Anyone buy tanks off Graigslist. Can you get good deals. Jim Newt. Thanks


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

yes you can, and I have. Though you often have to wade through people who overvalue their set ups.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

nodima said:


> yes you can, and I have. Though you often have to wade through people who overvalue their set ups.


Yep^^^

Lots try to get their money back spent & have mediocre equipment passing it off as all you need lol
Also lots don't put it in the pet section either. Just do a overall search in the search box for fish or tank or aquarium. I see tanks listed in the appliance section lol


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Of all the tanks we have, we only bought 2 new (those before I knew about Craigslist). Just look for the deals, they are out there.

We revamp the stands (paint em) and keep or part out or pitch equipment as necessary. We have saved tons I'm sure. Real money saver buy includes tank, stand, working lights, heater and filter(s)~preferably a canister filter included). We've also bought just tanks and my husband is learning to how build stands. The process seems slow to me but he's doing a nice job (I'm always the impatient one).

Good luck in your search!


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes, but patience is the key. And when you find the good deal, you have to pounce on it because it will disappear very quickly.


----------



## eTrain (Oct 15, 2012)

rgr4475 said:


> Yes, but patience is the key. And when you find the good deal, you have to pounce on it because it will disappear very quickly.


+1

Smart Phones are making it that much easier/harder heh


----------



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

Personally I don't buy second hand equipment unless its a stand,hood or lights ect.

Because I don't like worrying about the tank when I leave the house. Better to pay a little extra for peace of mind in my opinion.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I Dont think I've bought one tank new in over a decade lol All my tanks have been free or I've traded for them. Its kind of a weird hobby of mine to score deals on the stuff. In fact I got a free 65g yesterday. Never issues. As long as you know what to look for your OK. There's plastic trim, glass and silicone. All easily inspected items


----------



## eTrain (Oct 15, 2012)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> I Dont think I've bought one tank new in over a decade lol All my tanks have been free or I've traded for them. Its kind of a weird hobby of mine to score deals on the stuff. In fact I got a free 65g yesterday. Never issues. As long as you know what to look for your OK. There's plastic trim, glass and silicone. All easily inspected items


I'm also always looking for a good deal. Even when I don't need anything...


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

jakekersley said:


> Personally I don't buy second hand equipment unless its a stand,hood or lights ect.
> 
> Because I don't like worrying about the tank when I leave the house. Better to pay a little extra for peace of mind in my opinion.


I'm the same way :? . But I do browse occasionally, and some good deals definitely pop up.


----------



## WVUfish (Jan 2, 2013)

Bought my 225 tank, hood, stand, light off craigslist for $380 and the guy even delivered it to my house. You definitely see some people advertising some items too high but you can find deals. I ave also talked with some seriously strange people who seem almost angry that you contact them about their listings. One guy had a 250 gallon tank, hood, stand, fish, an fx5 and a sump system that he listed. I sent him several emails back and forth but he wouldn't give me a phone number so we could make arrangements to meet so I could look at the items. I gave him my phone number in an email and he ended up calling me but I missed the call. When I called the number back he acted real weird and asked how I got his number. Caller id, duh. He accused me of using illegal methods to get his phone number, lol. Told him never mind that I wasn't interested. Did't want to end up being taken hostage and held in a cellar.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

WVUfish said:


> Bought my 225 tank, hood, stand, light off craigslist for $380 and the guy even delivered it to my house. You definitely see some people advertising some items too high but you can find deals. I ave also talked with some seriously strange people who seem almost angry that you contact them about their listings. One guy had a 250 gallon tank, hood, stand, fish, an fx5 and a sump system that he listed. I sent him several emails back and forth but he wouldn't give me a phone number so we could make arrangements to meet so I could look at the items. I gave him my phone number in an email and he ended up calling me but I missed the call. When I called the number back he acted real weird and asked how I got his number. Caller id, duh. He accused me of using illegal methods to get his phone number, lol. Told him never mind that I wasn't interested. Did't want to end up being taken hostage and held in a cellar.


So the guy calls you, you call him back and accuses you of getting his phone number illegally? :lol: Oh boy, maybe it's better off that you missed the call!


----------



## Jim Newt (Apr 5, 2013)

Trying to buy 75gal tank off of Graigslist. Guy has a 75gal complete with Eheim classic canister filter 2217. Said filter is less than a year old Stand and tank match with the brown trim on it. Comes with a lot of extra decor for tank. Asking 300.00 dollars firm. Is that a good deal. He said the filter was 189.00. Thanks Jim I know it is hard tell without seeing it but it likes petty good to me.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Hard to say. Location plays a big role in pricing. Here in Ontario, the tank and filter would run around $300 new, then you have the cost of the stand plus extras on top of that.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah I wouldn't pay $300- for a used 75g setup. I'd pay close to half that with the filter included.


----------



## redsnookmfer (Mar 15, 2013)

I paid $400 for 125 gal 6'x22"x18", Fx5, oak stand + canopy, came with lights but upgraded with the money I saved. Atleast I think it was a good deal off of craigslist. Then bought 70 lbs of lace rock .25 cents per lb. and about 12 pieces of drift would for $60 bucks. The deals are out there be patient keep looking.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

redsnookmfer said:


> I paid $400 for 125 gal 6'x22"x18", Fx5, oak stand + canopy, came with lights but upgraded with the money I saved. Atleast I think it was a good deal off of craigslist. Then bought 70 lbs of lace rock .25 cents per lb. and about 12 pieces of drift would for $60 bucks. The deals are out there be patient keep looking.


Yeah...sounds like a great deal.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Jim Newt said:


> Anyone buy tanks off Graigslist. Can you get good deals. Jim Newt. Thanks


I got a good deal on my first 75G for like $100, but....I didn't know that I would have preferred to have a *center brace* on it for glass and the fact it was a *thicker glass* tank that was too heavy for the stand that I had. Not sure if it's your first tank or not, but there's weird little stuff you gotta watch out for...


----------



## thatbb6 (May 3, 2012)

GTZ said:


> Hard to say. Location plays a big role in pricing. Here in Ontario, the tank and filter would run around $300 new, then you have the cost of the stand plus extras on top of that.


+1

I live in Southern Cali and there are bunch of great deals on complete system. I got my 75G, stand and heater for just $100. I thought I got a good deal until my buddy picked up a 150G with stand, heater, light and FX5 for just $300. But like everyone says, patience is key. Checking fish forums is a good idea as well.


----------



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

I've got 90% my equipment off of CL. I've even bought fish. I've met two guys here local who have some amazing fish rooms that are ran out of industrial building. I've been in this hobby long enough to spot a junk tank,filter,light, ect... Tanks are pretty over priced in my area. There are only two independent shops that deal in fish equipment with in 50miles. 125gal marineland with junk pine stand and light...$1100. So 6months later when that guy is over it he post it CL for $800. You just half to be patient and watch for the deals. Key is to have cash in hand and be the first there. Or watch the post that has been bump a few times for the last month. If it's been bumped an posted for 3-4weeks more then likely you can get a screaming deal on it.


----------



## bcshepard (Sep 20, 2011)

I received a completely free 75 gallon setup. It had a marine setup and it was extremely dirty and neglected. Think the dude that owned it got kicked from his house. I got all of his equipment (kinda mid quality stuff), live rock (well dead live rock) etc. Anyway I could see the glass was in great shape, had the hoods etc.. The stand was in good shape all hard wood but it needed to be refinished. All in all it just took me some cleaning, gas to get there and back and some light sanding of the stand and a few bucks for some finish.. No more than 30 bucks invested really. I bleached up the live rock and re-seeded it with a good piece of live rock.

If you keep your eyes out you can find good free deals. My 150 tall aquarium I picked up stand and tank.. In near mind condition for only 200 bucks. That cost was far less than the filtration, pumps.. fish etc that I have invested into it for sure.


----------



## Jim Newt (Apr 5, 2013)

Jim Newt said:


> Trying to buy 75gal tank off of Graigslist. Guy has a 75gal complete with Eheim classic canister filter 2217. Said filter is less than a year old Stand and tank match with the brown trim on it. Comes with a lot of extra decor for tank. Asking 300.00 dollars firm. Is that a good deal. He said the filter was 189.00. Thanks Jim I know it is hard tell without seeing it but it likes petty good to me.


 Forgot tank comes with 14 African Cichlids.


----------



## non2os13 (Jul 12, 2012)

Not sure in your area, but i don't think it's too bad. I got pretty close to the same deal for mine except that it came with 2 cannisters and 100 pounds of holey rock.


----------



## cichlid-drew (Apr 10, 2013)

My experience with craigslist is that you have yo constantly be watching because the good deals dont stay on very long...recently i had been looking for an AC110 for extra filtfation on my 135g. I looked on craigslist, amazon,ebay and everywhere i could think for about a month. I couldnt find anybody selling one for under 60-70 bucks. I just wasnt gonna pay that so i kept looking. Last week one morning i was browsing CL and came across several adds from a guy who was getting out of the hobby. The first add that caught my eyes was "AC 110 for $25"...i was shocked, the add said he had other adds as well so i looked what else he had. Sure enough the next add was for an AC70, 30 and mini for $25 for all three. I couldnt decide which deal i wanted so i called the guy. I told him i was interested in a mix, i wanted the 110 and the 30 for a grow-out tank i was setting up and asked him how much. He said " well, how about you just take all four for $30". My jaw dropped and i arranged to go and pick them up right then...lol..i didnt want them to sell if i had waited till later on. Long story short, the deals are out there it just may take some time and patience trying to find them. BTW i buy most of my stuff on CL...to me its the only way to go...this hobby is way too expensive to buy everything new


----------



## jayu (Apr 15, 2013)

Jim Newt said:


> Anyone buy tanks off Graigslist. Can you get good deals. Jim Newt. Thanks


Yes and yes. I have an android phone with an app that searches craigslist for specific keywords every hour I think. My best purchase was a 100 gall acrylic tank with dual T5 fixture and stand for $75. It depends alot on your location though.


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

I just started using http://www.list-alert.com to keep track of Craigslist. It emails me a list of new items added to Craigslist whenever something is posted. I always search the entire site for: aquarium, aquariums, fishtank, fish tank, fishtanks, fish tanks, cichlid, cidhlids. The Craigslist search code really sucks... one would think that searching for "aquarium" would bring up things that contained "aquariums", but it doesn't. Stuff pops up all the time, every day.


----------

